# [UK NR] Breandan Vallance - 9.28 3x3x3 single



## gasmus (Sep 22, 2009)

FINALY i have a sub 10

f2l was sub 5 i knew it would be sub 10 if i didnt mess up so i was a bit too careful on the LL


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 22, 2009)

nice work breandan, you are a charm, now pm me about t shirt size etc


----------



## Toad (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow!! Nice one =)

I just realised that the "YES" in celebration sounds just like the one from Erik's 7.08... hehe...


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice one breandan, I knew this would come soon =)


----------



## Shortey (Sep 22, 2009)

Great solve dude. =)

Too bad about the average though. =/


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 22, 2009)

It's been a long time coming. Well done Breandan. 

Also am I right in saying that you've not had a PLL skip in the last 25 or so competitions?

My second ever official solve was a PLL skip, I felt pretty lucky at the time.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 22, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Wow!! Nice one =)
> 
> I just realised that the "YES" in celebration sounds just like the one from Erik's 7.08... hehe...


But here the camera didn't fall down


----------



## Escher (Sep 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> nice work breandan, you are a charm, now pm me about t shirt size etc



T shirts? Is this 'team UK'?
Maybe I'll have to start practicing and get some NRs


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice! Now average this in comp


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome! I'm still expecting a WR out of you in the future


----------



## joey (Sep 22, 2009)

Woot, good to see you finally get a good single!


----------



## teller (Sep 22, 2009)

Excellent. It did seem inevitable.

Keep firing at it, Breandan!


----------



## Slash (Sep 22, 2009)

great solve congratulations! you really deserve a PLL skip in competition(maybe it will be a WR?)


----------



## gasmus (Sep 22, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> It's been a long time coming. Well done Breandan.
> 
> Also am I right in saying that you've not had a PLL skip in the last 25 or so competitions?
> 
> My second ever official solve was a PLL skip, I felt pretty lucky at the time.



Well i've only been to 9 competitions But yes its now been 121 solves since my last PLL skip in 3x3 speed and i've never had an OLL skip.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice.


----------

